# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: تبدیل اعداد منفی به صفر

## star_game

سلام 
من می خوام در گزارشم اعداد منفی به صفر تبدیل بشه تا هنگام جمع کل فیلد ها منفی ها ازش کم نشه باید  چطور این کارو انجام بدم ؟؟؟
منتظر جواب شما دوستان عزیز هستم.

----------


## star_game

کسی نمی دونه باید چه کار کتم؟
خیلی گیرم؟؟!!!!!!!

----------


## علی فتحی

سلام اینم جواب
=IIf(Fields!MM.Value >= 0,Fields!MM.Value,"0")

----------

